# 100mcg equals how many IU's?



## JamieWyn1987 (Mar 29, 2014)

Like the title says.. How many IUs are in 100mcg?

thanks


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

None


----------



## JamieWyn1987 (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> None


Then 100mcg us what on a slin pin?

Thanks


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieWyn1987 said:


> Then 100mcg us what on a slin pin?
> 
> Thanks


None lol. It's like saying how many inches is water. It can be anything mate.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

100mcg of what? IU is biological value, depends from molecule to molecule and even for same molecule can vary because of various reasons.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What are you trying to measure?


----------



## JamieWyn1987 (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What are you trying to measure?


Basically I'm reading up on peptides and how they are measured for use etc. common doses are 4iu. Then some people mentioned taking 100mcg etc etc. I just want to know how much is drawn up to equate to 4 ius. I've seen the most common dose in a vial of ghrp2 or 6 is 5mg. I'd like to clarify how many iUs are in that 5mg. If you get me.

Sorry if it sounds daft.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

So much fail.

I don't understand why it's such a difficult concept to understand. It's like people who say they are running 2ml of gear a week!


----------



## JamieWyn1987 (Mar 29, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> So much fail.
> 
> I don't understand why it's such a difficult concept to understand. It's like people who say they are running 2ml of gear a week!


Why is there so much fail?

Having not used them before, surely this is research before spending and using without correct information?

The concept isn't difficult to understand, because it's never been explained.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

If there is 5mg in the vial, put 2.5ml of water in

Then each IU = 0.2mg = 200mcg

And then, of course, 0.5 IU = 100mcg


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

4iu of hcg is equivalent to 400.00000 mcg..

Or 0.4mg


----------



## JamieWyn1987 (Mar 29, 2014)

SK50 said:


> If there is 5mg in the vial, put 2.5ml of water in
> 
> Then each IU = 0.2mg = 200mcg
> 
> And then, of course, 0.5 IU = 100mcg


Thank you SK50.

Cheers pal


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

JamieWyn1987 said:


> Why is there so much fail?
> 
> Having not used them before, surely this is research before spending and using without correct information?
> 
> The concept isn't difficult to understand, because it's never been explained.


Because one is a measurement of volume, the other is a measurement of weight, with out knowing what concentration your solution is (which will be different for every compound based on dilution used and starting weight of active compound) there is no way of knowing how much volume is required to achieve correct doseing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the problem your question has is that depending on the amount of liquid the peptide is mixed with will ultimately determine what measurement on an insulin pin will equal 100mcg.

read the article on the basics to peptides (link is in my sig) this will explain it all for you


----------



## JamieWyn1987 (Mar 29, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> Because one is a measurement of volume, the other is a measurement of weight, with out knowing what concentration your solution is (which will be different for every compound based on dilution used and starting weight of active compound) there is no way of knowing how much volume is required to achieve correct doseing.


I now understand. Thank you for your input.


----------



## JamieWyn1987 (Mar 29, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the problem your question has is that depending on the amount of liquid the peptide is mixed with will ultimately determine what measurement on an insulin pin will equal 100mcg.
> 
> read the article on the basics to peptides (link is in my sig) this will explain it all for you


Thank you


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

JamieWyn1987 said:


> Thank you


In fairness, it is confusing at first.

Assuming you have a 2mg vial of Ipam/Mod-grf then reconstitute with 2ml of bacteriostatic water. Then the 10 unit measurement on a 1ml slin pin will equal 100mcg, 2 = 200mcg etc. etc.

Keeps it nice and simple.

I reconstitute my 5mg vials with 3ml usually, therefore making the concentration of peptide higher, and the requisite dose lower.

Also, check this.

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php

As per Pscarb's article, saturation dose is mcg per kg of bodyweight. If you have the right peps these are powerful substances, you may not need saturation dose right away, again as Pscarb advises and he is correct. I've learnt this the hard way with water retention and other sides from GHRP2. I lower the dose and start again.


----------



## JamieWyn1987 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. Really helpful.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lads (and ladies) having just read the "reconstitution" thread over at dats the other night it would appear that he considers mg for mg as "overkill". He recommends mixing with very small amounts of BW, like 1mg per 2mg as a max! He says that it affects the quality when stored over a period of time if there is a lot of BW essentially. Head over and take a read, for his recommendations we would need 0.5 max or preferably 0.3 slin pins.

I've been using 2mg for my mod and ipam and 3mg of bac water for my peps for months though and have definitely got great benefits still but worth noting.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

It's all dependent on how much water you use to reconstitute it with.


----------

